# Mike Tucker



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 March 2018)

Heard the sad news this morning that Mike Tucker has passed away.
Heavenly commenting from above Mike, RIP x


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2018)

Yes, how sad   Bit of a shock, i know people were a bit marmite about his commentary sometimes, but as well as all his other achievements he really was the voice of equestrian sports on TV and he'll be missed.


----------



## Chiffy (28 March 2018)

Oh my goodness, how sad. I had no idea he was ill. He will be missed whatever people though of his commentating.


----------



## Tronk (28 March 2018)

How sad, RIP. He was to me the voice of the horse world.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 March 2018)

I had no idea he was ill either what a shock.   RIP Mike.  He was certainly a character with a long and successful career in the horse world as a competitor as well as an announcer.


----------



## Daniel_Jack (28 March 2018)

Very sad - I wasn't a fan of his commentating but he was the definitely the voice of equestrian sport!


----------



## stencilface (28 March 2018)

Such sad news, always enjoyed his commentary


----------



## Hexx (28 March 2018)

Very sad.  I grew up listening to him commentate on the TV.  I always enjoyed listening to him, even with the gaffes!  He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (28 March 2018)

Was shocked to hear this on the BBC news! Apparently it was sudden, so presumably not preceded by illness. What a loss, his commentary was often using the wrong names  but his enthusiasm was appreciated and I liked listening to his bantering relationship with Ian Stark and others in the commentary box.

RIP Mr Tucker


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 March 2018)

Very sad news.  I loved his commentary, he had a lovely voice, very easy to listen to and although he wasnt always 100% accurate, his bloopers were part of his charm for me and he most definitely knew his subject.  His double act with Ian Stark was a treat on XC day at Badminton.  RIP Mr Tucker x


----------



## {97702} (28 March 2018)

Such a shock and a very sad loss - his commentary drove me insane, but he was clearly a very generous man who definitely deserved a long and happy retirement


----------



## Fools Motto (28 March 2018)

Shocked at the sad news. Despite often not saying the right thing, his enthusiasm and passion for the sport was greatly appreciated. 
'Its what it is all about' , will be remembered! lol


----------



## Clodagh (28 March 2018)

MyBoyChe said:



			Very sad news.  I loved his commentary, he had a lovely voice, very easy to listen to and although he wasnt always 100% accurate, his bloopers were part of his charm for me and he most definitely knew his subject.  His double act with Ian Stark was a treat on XC day at Badminton.  RIP Mr Tucker x
		
Click to expand...

Completely this, I loved his mistakes. RIP.


----------



## scats (28 March 2018)

I was really saddened to hear the news.  Yes he used to make some funny mistakes when commentating but I loved his enthusiasm and his voice was such a staple part of the sport.  I genuinely missed him when he retired.  Sleep well Sir.


----------



## BBH (28 March 2018)

Awful news I loved his commentary and sheer enthusiasm.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 March 2018)

very sad news, i was critical of his commentaries when he did dressage but enjoyed it when he did cross country....what a shame he didnt have long to enjoy his retirement


----------



## sport horse (28 March 2018)

RIP Mike. A good friend who always gave his time to help anyone. You will be missed by many.


----------



## gunnergundog (28 March 2018)

Punchestown 2003 - particularly the plane journey home....the laughs will be with me forever.  Thank you and god bless Mike - you were one among many.


----------



## hobo (28 March 2018)

That is terrible news I was a loved him person and was very upset when he retired. He will be missed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 March 2018)

What sad news. RIP Mike.


----------



## Smitty (29 March 2018)

I always loved his commentating and was sorry when he retired.  

There is an article about him on British Eventing's website that is very interesting reading and a memorable tribute.

RIP Mike, you will be greatly missed by so many.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (29 March 2018)

I was also very sad to learn of Mike Tucker's death. For all his unconventional pronunciation he was a safe pair of hands; really, really knew his subject and came over as a warm and likeable human being.


----------



## JennBags (29 March 2018)

I loved his commentary, he used to get it wrong frequently but he was also very knowledgeable and entertaining.  Rest in peace Mr Tucker,  thank you for everything you did for equestrian sports.


----------



## poops (1 April 2018)

I loved his voice, very sad that he has gone.


----------

